# zeldar's mini-m "driftwood mountain"



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I had been using this mini-m as an iwagumi. Everything was fine as I dry started the HC, until I filled the tank and the water got SUPER muddy. It wasn't tannins or anything like that, it was actually mud from the substrate. I used brand new Aquasoil II but it seemed to crumble easily and I guess this led to the mud water. Anyway, long story short I had to scrap the iwagumi.

So since I have had two HORRIBLE experiences with aquasoil I went back to Azoo Plant Grower substrate which worked wonderfully in another of my tanks. So hopefully it will work out again. I had planned to do another iwagumi until I saw an amazing piece of driftwood on Rod's (DS Drifter) website. I asked him if it was available and he said he had sold it to a local shop. I was pretty bummed out as I loved the piece. Well Rod said he would try to get the piece back from the shop if they hadn't sold it yet. He was able to go and get it for me. I can not thank him enough because he definitely didn't need to do that for me. I know it was a HUGE hassle for him but he did it willingly. Definitely the best customer service I have ever encountered. If you are in the market for some unique driftwood ask Rod because he will go out of his way to make sure you get what you are looking for.

I really like how the scape turned out. I used some longer dwarf hairgrass in the background as well as some hydrocotyle. In the foreground is e. belem and some more hydrocotyle. I also put some mini pellia in the crevices of the driftwood. I'll let it dry start for awhile so the mini pellia can attach to the wood.

On to the specs.

Tank: Do Aqua mini-m
Lighting: two 13watt Ott Lites
Filtration: Tom Rapids mini canister
Substrate: azoo plant grower
Flora: e. belem, dwarf hairgrass, hydrocotyle, mini pellia
Livestock: not sure yet

scape









planted










top view









e. belem and hydrocotyle









close up of left side of driftwood with mini pellia


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I love all your tanks, I'm shure this won't disappoint anyone. Hopefully the mp spreads on the wood like on your tree stump. I've never seen a scape done like this before, where there is a large driftwood as a focal and I'm assuming no other hardscapes.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

wow very nice i really like the driftwood especially with the pellia
looks like a legit mountain to me should be awesome when it fills in
keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice piece of wood. but probably would work better in a bigger tank


----------



## Stingray (Jul 1, 2009)

I think the size of the wood compared to the tank is what makes it so impressive. Its a great focal point


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks a bunch guys!

I agree with ya *Teal*, the wood is just a tad big. I had to attach some slate to the bottom because the wood is verrrry buoyant. But once the belem carpets and the hairgrass in the back grows up to the waters surface, I think the scale will look better.

Oh yea forgot to add, I am going to raise the lights another 2 inches so they are not right on top of the wood. I have a feeling algae on the wood might be a monster.

Any ideas livestock wise? I have always wanted some clown killifish. Would this be a suitable home for them? I know they like to hang at the water surface with plants. But the only plants that might make it to the surface is the hairgrass, so would that be enough for them to feel secure? I am going to cut a piece of acrylic for a lid for this tank as I know killi's like to jump and if I don't go killi's I had also thought about keeping high grade CRS which jump as well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

yah, if the tank was just a bit bigger it would be perfect. 

on a scape like this i would go with shrimps. and it would be real nice when plants fill in around the piece of wood


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

That Wood is Insane, Looks Soooo Good.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

*Teal*, I'm leaning towards shrimp. Although, I could always add a small school of microrasbora or similar.

Thanks *Gill*!

I might try swapping the ott lites for a hampton bay light I have laying around. The right side of the tank seems to get shaded from wood so the extra wattage might help.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Hardscape looks really nice. For livestock, I would get some CPDs


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Appreciate it *Vadim*, I have CPDs in a different tank and love them. However, I don't think there is enough room for them in this tank. The driftwood takes up a big chunk of the tank so there isn't a whole bunch of free swimming space. 

I am also contemplating moving my 2 CPO's over here. I think they would love to climb the driftwood.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I decided to do a test fill to make sure the wood wouldn't float. So I SLOWLY filled the tank and since the wood stayed put, I guess I am going to leave it filled. 

Got the filter hooked up and running, the diy co2 going, and dosed some micro ferts. I also added some anubias petite and more MP to the emmersed part of the wood. I maily did this to prevent/hide the nasty algae that tends to build at the water line. 

I take some pictures tomorrow of the water filled tank. So far, I am very pleased with how the scape turned out.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

interesting scape! can't wait till its filled in! i already have a image of it in my head of the tank with the plants filled in....pretty cool! 

keep us posted!


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

Very Clever idea with the wood, first time I have seen it used that way....did you think of this yourself or see it somewhere else?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks zero!

ester, yea i guess i thought of it myself. lol i just saw the wood and instantly thought it would look cool as a "mountain". 

Here are some pics i took today. As you can tell, the anubias is wilting pretty fast. It doesn't look like emmersed was a good idea. Has anyone else tried this? The light is about 3 1/2 inches from the leaves but its probably just not enough moisture for the leaves. Maybe if it sprouts new leaves, they will do better?

emmersed section


















the great divide (reminds me of the passage way in 300, between the 2 mountains)









from the right side of the tank









just to gauge growth


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

The tank is getting the usual new tank algae. Hopefully its nothing that will linger. 

I am still in limbo on what livestock to put in here? Any suggestions? I kinda want some fish in here and maybe move my two CPO's in as well. 









nasty ol algae


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

how about some white cloud "mountain" minnows


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

zeldar said:


>


Those pipes are pretty sweet. Where'd you get em? :wink:

coming along nicely.. I can't get over how awesome that DW is.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

i think it looks more life the egde of a cliff. it's a hot tank !


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm following this.this looks cool


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

You know what this tank needs? Nothing.. it's totally marinated in awesome sauce.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

The only reason the tank is so bad a is because of those high $ ada pipes. you should get some onefang, i dont know if they are still making them though. hahaha

Thanks Christin and problemman, I really like this tank too, and I'm not the only one. Somehow there are wiggle tails (baby mosquitoes) in this thing. There has also been red worms, which I'm assuming are bloodworms, in here since day 1. Has anyone heard of live bloodworms in your tank? I literally found them in there the second after I filled the tank up so I guess they can survive out of water?

Once I add some fish, I'm sure all these critters will be gone but I don't want these wiggle tails growing up and comin for me in my sleep! I try to remove everyone of them I see but they keep coming back!

Algae continues to be in full bloom. There is some nasty thread like algae growin on parts of the wood. It doesn't look much like algae though, its not green but just a clear/white color. Maybe its just gunk? I need to add a pouch of purigen to the filter because the wood is leeching a wee bit of tannins and making the water slightly discolored.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I likely would have sawed the back off the wood and placed it flush against the back of the tank. You'd gain some much needed depth and you'd simply will never see that back panel much anyway. Why have water/space back there if the wood blocks it?

You can still do this and move the wood back or saw the back to make it flush.
You have very limited space, use every bit and think about what is actually going to be used/seen.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

bloodworms and mosquitoes are probably from the wood. i remember reading somewhere about a guy putting a dry piece of wood he found on a beach in his tank and ending up with tons of mosquito larva in his house.


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

Smoke on water and fire in the sky 
jokes apart, 
@zeldar :that wood is awesome , at first i thought its just how you got it but after reading your post , hats off to the effort , it looks like a "lord of the ring" merchandise 
once everything starts growing on and beside it, it would look freaking awesome !
such tanks need not be placed in corner or beside wall it should be centre piece, i bet that wood looks great from all sides ,am gonna watch the growth closely now ...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yet its okay for paul to be rude back?...done


----------



## greekfish (Aug 10, 2009)

Cmon guys this isnt even something worth arguing about. Now, everyone join virtual hands and repeat after me:

Koombaya my lord, koombaya :tongue:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Forget that


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it is always good to have a little drama 
god i love the internet... lol


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Back to the journal...

Thanks chilled fire, I did try to obviously make this a centerpiece. I could have used it in a bigger tank, and yea it might have looked more "official" but I have no plans to enter this in a contest so I don't really care if im breaking ancient scaping taboos.

Frank, I am just trying to enjoy it and I am, if it weren't for algae and bugs!! If Tom wants me to bow to his feet, he can find the true cure for all algae. haha


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

What plants are you gonna put in, or carpet the wood with Greg? I know its not algae. lol

I'm too lazy to go look.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

lol the only plants in there is hairgrass in the back which im hoping will grow to the water surface. THen I want to add more hydrocotyle to the background and have have that mix with the hairgrass. In the foreground is belem and just hoping that carpets. On the wood is MP. Im going to keep that trimmed pretty well because I don't want to cover up all the crevices. Oh, and some shriveled up petite out of the water. THere are a couple new leaves that are coming in green so hopefully they won't dry out like the old leaves.


----------



## TheBohunk (Apr 11, 2004)

zeldar said:


> Bohnunk, seriously, you have no idea what you are talking about. Please don't post on my thread. I love critiques but ya'll seriously don't think I tried moving the wood back? Come on, I have a little bit of sense. I'm just sick of everyone thinking Tom is the be all, end all of planted tanks. Hes not. He has some good ideas and philosophies but as far as aquascaping goes, ive seen nothing special from him. Go jump on tom's bandwagon and talk about how awesome he is somewhere else. There is more to the story here and Bohunk you aren't involved so do not comment.


I'm not on his bandwagon. I call it like I see it.
Oops, I posted in your thread again. 

I assure you it won't happen again. The immaturity level is truly quite astounding...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Zeldar, your tank is looking good. Can't wait to see it all grow'd up!

It would have been cool if you had been able to get the wood to be flush with the glass. I'm sure you tried your darnest to, but it just wouldn't!


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the wood...can't wait to see it fill in...hope your vision works out b/c it sounds great!


----------



## 01111000 (Dec 8, 2009)

I really don't think onefang makes these pipes. It looks too perfect; like it was machined. I was shocked when I got mine, lol.

Have you decided on the live stock yet? I'd personally stock it with tiger shrimp. I think seeing the tigers scale the wood would be pretty cool. Can't wait for it to grow out more.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

xecutionx said:


> I really don't think onefang makes these pipes. It looks too perfect; like it was machined. I was shocked when I got mine, lol.


I am actually an android sent from the future to insure the success of AcryliNET. AcryliNET begins to learn at a geometric rate. It becomes self-aware at 2:14 a.m. Eastern time, August 29th. In a panic, they try to pull the plug. AcryliNET retaliates by offering high quality, hand made acrylic aquarium products at affordable prices. LOL.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

Zeldar, great looking tank. Driftwood is sick! Looking forward to the progress. Can't seem to get this image outta my head though,



You're not playing with your mashed potatoes are you?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

is that devils rock?


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

Devils Tower in Wyoming.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Loach, I actually went to Devils Tower last year and stayed in a little house that overlooked the tower. It was an awesome site and I recommend seeing it if you are ever in Wyoming. I never even thought of if for this tank but you are right, it does kinda resemble it!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

ahh i thought it was something like that


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

that wood looks STELLAR!!! i have always wanted a wood tank... plants come second... some pieces of wood (such as this one) need to be the center of attention... it just looks so good! when i find something that compares to this.. ill set up a wood tank.... 

the tiger shrimp is a sweet idea... im just hearing a narritive by steve irwin at this moment.. " look how the majestic tiger shrimp scales this mountain of wood. who would have ever guess we could witness something so spectacular."

man i miss him (steve)

Amy

ps. great looking tank... more pictures!!!!


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> the tiger shrimp is a sweet idea... im just hearing a narritive by steve irwin at this moment.. " look how the majestic tiger shrimp scales this mountain of wood. who would have ever guess we could witness something so spectacular."
> 
> man i miss him (steve)


Crikey! Look at the size of that one!


It definitely has a mountainous feel. Are you sure that there isn't a hobbit with a ring somewhere in there?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

onefang said:


> Crikey! Look at the size of that one!
> 
> 
> It definitely has a mountainous feel. Are you sure that there isn't a hobbit with a ring somewhere in there?


Ahahaha you should get a eye on to of the mountain! Can't remember the name of it.never got into the movies


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

No worries. I made a replacement


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Well as yall can tell, I broke my intake trying to remove it to clean it. It was on there wayyy to good and I was stupid and tryed to pull it as hard as I could. Of course its gonna break. Duh. At least Paul was able to make me a replacement quickly. Thanks Paul!

Appreciate it *Sky Girl*. Steve Irwin was super awesome indeed. You don't know how excited I was when I found that piece of wood. I scraped the iwagumi that was in this mini-m right when I saw it!

Here are some more pics. I am going to move my last CPO into this tank. I'll get him some buddies soon. My 10 gallon shrimp tank is losing inverts constantly. I have no idea what the deal is! My other CPO passed today and they are my absolute fav so I gotta save my last one. 









left side








right side








left side of the wood








view from the right of the tank
















broken pipe


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

cool!!! i love the plants on top!!! when this all grows in... MAN its gunna be killer!!

Amy


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice work Zeldar,

Its very different and i have not seen any think like this before which is probably why i like it soo much

I think a few shrimp in there would look pretty cool, They would look like rock climbers on the wood lol

Since you read this this thread onefang thanks again for my intake!

Im aussie so i can can inpersonate steve irwin better then you staters cause of my accent......
......ready?.....Crikey!

see i told you lmao


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks again *Skygirl*!! I trimmed the anubias thats out of the water because there was so many dead leaves. Now Im just hoping the new growth does alright emmersed.

*divy*, I am sure I will add some shrimp to the tank. Shrimp have a way of always finding their way into all my tanks lol. I think I want to add some blonde oebt. I really like the orange eyes and also like being able to see the actual stripes on the tiger shrimp. And since I haven't been able to keep oebt very well, I figure I might be able to save some $ on all blondes. haha

Here are a couple pics of the new inhabitants. Like I said in a previous post, I moved my last remaining CPO over here since my 10 gallon seems to be a invert death trap for some reason. He seems to be doing fine in the mini m and has definitly claimed the driftwood as his fort. He loves sitting just under the wood on the right side just like in the picture below. 

A couple of days ago I went up to Petco since my 2 yr old male betta died a week ago. I figured it was time to save another from those sad 2 oz cups. So I went to the very bottom shelf, in the very back and found a cup that was litterally covered in dust. It was a female betta, and I instantly knew she was the one. I didn't even look at the others. Man, I feel so sorry for all those just stuck in those damn cups. Go save a betta everyone!!

pretty girl









We are Sparta!!







\


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL! Thank looks great Greg!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am going to ask that this discussion cease at this point. Not everyone will like everyone, and that is fine. What is not okay is to call each other names or to create a hostile environment for any member on the forum. If this discussion continues, action will be taken.


----------



## J83 (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good

I had the same idea myself when I looked at a piece of wood so i've tried something similar to your tank (although on a smaller scale) what do you think?



















Its mini pellia on the wood (excuse the excess superglue marks you can see) and mixed moss attached to slates burried in the substrate. Hoping the moss will carpet and look like a forest with the 'mountain' rising up out of it.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wow great ideas guys,

and cute beta <3

all mine have died and i want a new one every now and then... i just havnt had time to go to a store to check out the selection


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh snap, sorry guys didn't know anyone had posted in here in a while! *J83*, your tank looks great. Thats a sweet piece of wood. Thanks *Alex*!

Not a whole lot of change in here. 2 Ottos were added a couple days ago and seem to be doing alright. If they can keep the glass clean, they will more than earn their keep.

The hydrocotyle seems to be sending out nodes pretty reguarly. For some reason, the belem is slowing down. On a positive note, most of the nasty hair algae seems to be fading. You don't know how happy this makes me.

Pic time








belem doesn't look much different from last update








i am really on an emmersed kick for some reason


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

This tank makes me think of the movie Avatar.  I love it and love that you've rescued a betta.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

>


Is that hairgrass I see on top of the wood?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Jenna!

Pinoy, yea its belem that had floated to the top and I just stuck it in the wood. Don't know how well it will do.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good so far.

You should raise the output of the lily pipes higher to help clear away some of that surface scum.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

do you have plants behind the wood? looks like maybe some hydrocoytle back there but i cant really tell. 

looking good in any case and female bettas are the best


----------



## blackace22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great looking tank


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks *TLE*, actually I had the output made to point slightly upward for that exact reason. The filter wasn't on at the time of that picture because I had just done a water change.

*kwheeler*, I agree, this girl has been great. I think she is just as colorful as most males I see and doesn't have the long fins that so many other fish find amusing/tasty. Yes, behind the wood is quite a bunch of hydrocotyle. I'm hoping it will grow tall towards the water surface to expose itself. There is also some longer hairgrass (not belem) back there. It is sure taking its sweet time growing. I may have to come up with a better background plant soon if those two don't work.

THank you *blackace*!


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I really like the look of this tank its very unique. I've always loved oddly shaped DW.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Guess its time for some new pics. It is progressing slowly which is fine with me. I would however, prefer that the belem pick up its pace. It seems like it isn't spreading at all. The lighting may be to high up to reach the substrate with enough intensity to make it carpet quickly. I may try moving the ott lites down an inch or so to see if that makes a difference. 

As you can see, the MP and hydrocotyle are growing much better than the belem. I just really love how MP grows, its far and away my favorite plant. I did add a new plant to the background since the hydrocotyle isn't growing tall enough to peek over the driftwood. TONINA FLUVIATILIS is the newbie as i had some left over from growing it emmersed. I heard its supposed to be a pretty difficult plant which needs high light so thats another reason to move the lights down closer to the water surface.

I moved the female betta to the 40gallon to be part of the community since I needed to move my CPDs and cross banded microrasboras over to this tank. So there are 5 CPD and 5 of the rasboras in here. Sounds like a bit overcrowded but both species aren't big swimmers so I think its working out.










overhead, the tonina is in the middle









look at that MP go


















CPO (and dirty glass)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I want cpos!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i want you to clean your glass!
lol, nice tank and idea.


----------



## Torchwood~Mindfreak (May 1, 2010)

What kind of substrate do you use? It looks really good!


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

your mini pellia is actually growing right onto the drift wood? i have heard this stuff will not self attach. how long did you do your dry start before you filled with water?


----------



## TheNailman (Feb 3, 2011)

love love love it. 
cool tank


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry a little late on the reply *doubleott*. Yea, the mini pellia attaches itself to the wood. and it does a dang good job. Its really tough to pull it off, and impossible to get it all. Even with tweezers, it doesn't come off. I only did the dry start for a month or so. But in another tank, mini pellia attached itself to a rock within a week of me filling the tank.

I guess its been a while since the last update. Since then I have redone the tank. You can't really tell though. I took everything out and removed the big pieces of slate that was attached to the wood figuring the wood was waterlogged and would sink on its own. haha Boy was I wrong. I put the wood back flush with the back wall. Put the substrate back in, and took an hour planting the belem. Then started to fill it. Once the tank was half full, the wood just popped right out the substrate and floated. Needless to say many expletives were said. So I had to start over. Instead of slate, I bolted some small, heavy stainless steel planks to the wood and put the wood back flush with the back wall. This worked much better as I held my breath as I slowly filled the tank with water. 

Moving the wood back has opened up 2" of front space. This makes the tank look a little bigger and the wood not so crammed in the tank. Before the slight rescape, the belem was really not looking good or spreading. But after the replanting and deciding to put a Archaea fixture on, the belem is super green and growing well. Also the SS plank was much thinner than the slate so the wood isn't as tall as before. Therefore the wood doesn't stick out of the water anymore (unless I don't keep up with evaporation). 

I also added the cool fern from AFA to the tank. It kinda throws the size perspective off the on the scape but I don't have any other place for the plant. It's position has grown on me, and I kinda like it there now. 

All that is in the tank right now are 6 pygmy corys and a couple amano shrimp. I might add a couple clown killies.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

if anyone is still following this one...


















clown killies... easily my new fav fish. the male is amazing. they are all still really young but the male's tail has great color and eyes are bright blue.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

its looking better and better.  im still lurking.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

That MP sure is getting thick! BTW, is that the same hydrocotyle that is growing immersed in your new set up?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

too cool


----------



## J83 (Dec 22, 2009)

The MP is looking good, mine took forever to get going but look's like its finally started to take hold. Also love the killie, will have to look into these guys myself


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

THanks guys and gals!!

*Pinoy* - no this is just normal hydrocotyle Verticalla (sp). The stuff in the emmersed setup is HYDROCOTYLE SIBTHORPIOIDES. 

I need to pull a bunch of the MP off. It totally covers all the cool crevices in the wood. And it makes me mad because I cannot get a decent picture of this tank for some reason. There is a big glare on this tank. Its the only one of my tanks that has any glare when taking pictures. The pics just look blurry and the colors faded.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am waiting on the BBA to attack this tank too


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

i wish this wasn't a family friendly forum so i could say what i really feel about nikki.

but yea, i feel like bba is brewing


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

it seems like you just have bad luck with bba


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, this tank is awesome, that is one seriously amazing piece of DW!!! I just caught up on the thread and the tank has come a really long way, it's beautiful! roud:


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, it looks really nice! How's the tank look now? How's the MP doing?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any updates? I love that moss!


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

Very impressive,one of my favorites i have seen on TPT
I personally liked it more before the wood was moved back but both are great. The wood and plant choice and placement gave me the sense that this was en entire universe and not just a mountain scene as with most Iguwami style tanks. Great Job


----------

